# Wooden Squonkers



## Genosmate (10/9/15)

Finished the two mods I've been working on.
The dual 18650 is made from Monkey Thorn with end caps in Purple Heart and is finished with CA glue.
The single 18650 is made from Oak with a Purple Heart door,the Oak is finished in CA glue and the door is burnished wax.
Nice thing about the CA glue is that as I get more proficient working with it I can improve the finish.
The dual 18650 is not as bulky as I thought it might be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## hands (10/9/15)

your ca glue finish has improved a lot and really looks good. i like them both, good work man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (10/9/15)

Well done @Genosmate!!! These are absolutely stunning!!! So when are you going to start making these beauties available to the public?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/9/15)

skola said:


> Well done @Genosmate!!! These are absolutely stunning!!! So when are you going to start making these beauties available to the public?


Thanks,not sure I have the intention to sell mods but as I make more I may have to get rid of some but TBH I would need to improve the work as I wouldn't consider selling anything unless its perfect.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

